# Jalapeno poppers



## kerstingm (Sep 15, 2018)

Who else out there is disappointed with the premade pepper holders available? I haven't found one with holes large enough for the huge peppers we are getting. So I came up with a last minute throw together idea here so I could smoke a bunch at one time.
My design needs some mods, but hey not bad for a last minute throw together 
I couldn't find the right size hole saw I needed
I used two large aluminum pans stacked, laid out my hole pattern (need to go larger and offset them)


----------



## kruizer (Sep 15, 2018)

looks good to me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2018)

Heck it's bad enough that the chiles are either too big or small.
But then when you add bacon you still can't seem to find a happy median.
You're not alone, I have yet to find a rack I'm willing to buy, danged holes are either too big or small.

Your method is good as you can easily customize the size and number of holes.


----------



## kerstingm (Sep 15, 2018)

Should I patent it? Lmao 
Damn they came out good


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Sep 15, 2018)

I just want to know where you bought the square bit from to make the holes?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2018)

Great idea & there would be no cleanup, you can just throw the pan out when your done.
I like it!!
Al


----------



## kerstingm (Sep 16, 2018)

smokinbill1638 said:


> I just want to know where you bought the square bit from to make the holes?


I used a cheap break off razor knife to cut X's and punched the holes with a 1" deep socket. 
Next design I will use a hole saw and go bigger


----------



## kerstingm (Sep 16, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Great idea & there would be no cleanup, you can just throw the pan out when your done.
> I like it!!
> Al


I definitely needed bigger holes, I'm going to try a 
1-1/8" or 1-1/4", design in progress


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 17, 2018)

K, Good idea , great thinking !


----------

